# A Note From Gus



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, everyone! I haven't been around much, lately, as life has been hectic, but I hope to return as a "regular," soon. 

In the meantime, Gus wanted to come here and tell you what's new in his life. I'll let him take over the computer now. Bye! - Holly

--------------------------------------------

BIG NEWS FROM GUS

Hi and happy happy to you!

Some big changes have been happening here. Mommy bought me a big new house - really deluxe! A rat can really move around in there! I put a picture at the end.

The other change is even BIGGER! Mommy was worried if I ever get lonely for someone to sleep with me at night, or when she is sleeping and can't talk to me, and so she brought me a "Little Brother." We guess he was borned on 1 June, but if we are wrong, he is younger, not older. (I'm borned on 1 January, 2007.) His name is "Buscemi," and you say it "bew-SEH-mee." I'm glad that isn't my name! Mommy says that a human male named "Steven Buscemi" made the voice for Templeton The Rat in movie, "Charlotte's Web," and he did a good job, so she used his name. I don't care - I'd still rather be Gusty!

We have been getting to know one another for awhile, and today, Mommy put both of us together in the Big House. Buscemi is very tiny, and he doesn't even know any words yet, except for his name and "sweetie," so it's hard to talk to him. He bruxes, though, and sometimes we groom, and sometimes we wrestle. I like it because I'm bigger and stronger and I always win.

At first, I was very scared that Mommy would love him more and forget about me, but Mommy loves ME best - I know it! She still takes me out a lot, and pets me, and kisses me. Little Brother doesn't get to come when we are visiting together, except every once in a sometimes. Also, there are some sweeties that I get and he doesn't - Mommy says that this is because Big Brothers get more special things than Little Brothers, because the Big one has to take care of the Little one. So I know Mommy loves me, and I have been telling her i love her a lot, so she doesn't forget. Also, she says she had to take Little Brother home to me, or he would have been ate by a snake. He is good, and I'm glad he didn't be ate by a snake!

What are you supposed to do with a Little Brother?

Here are some good things about having a Little Brother: I'm never alone. He thinks that I'm really great. Sometimes, he grooms me. He smells interesting. The new house is big so we have lots of room.

Here are some bad things about having a Little Brother: He is fast and has a lot of energy and always wants to play, even when I don't. He follows me around, telling me how great I am ALL THE TIME...it gets old. He walks on my tail and under my feet. We have to share food together (but Mommy gives me extra sweeties that he doesn't know.) Sometimes, Mommy talks to him and plays with him - but she gives me more attention, and tries to visit him when she sees him bothering me.

I've learned something: if I don't want to play, I just pretend to be asleep. Sometimes I am, and sometimes I'm not, but pretty soon, he decides I'm boring, and does something else for awhile.

I think that, when he grows up a little, and learns some words, we will probably be good friends. He's really a handful now, but I understand, because I was a baby once, too. (I'm not OLD, though - only around 8 months. Big Brother doesn't have to mean OLD.)

HERE are pictures for you. Lovelove to all rats and people here,
Gus

----------------------------

BIG NEW HOUSE! Little Brother is here, somewhere:












"Little Brother Buscemi" Baby Picture - Four Weeks Old We Think:











I LOVE My New Hammock!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww Gus! Glad to hear things are going great between you and Boo!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

"Boo" is good nickname for him! His name is too long, he needs a nickname. Thanks to you much for this! -- Gus


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Just wanted to update you all on how things are going with Gus and Buscemi:










THIS is how things are going with Gus and Boo!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

omg! they are both soooo cute scritches 4 them both


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

glad to hear things are goin well


----------

